# Pizzicato movements?



## Manok

I'm looking for a movement like the Scherzo of the 4th symphony by Tchaikovsky, mostly because I am curious if there are any other well known examples of a movement that is mostly, or large portions of pizzicato parts. So what's out there besides this one?


----------



## Pugg

Britten Simple Symphony, Op.4 - II. Playful Pizzicato


----------



## KenOC

Try Bartok's String Quartet #4, 4th movement.






"The second scherzo is entirely pizzicato, and the dissonant harmonies are relaxed. A modal theme, again related to the second, scalar "cell" and its more consonant accompaniment, is treated in a subtly burlesque manner. There is the suggestion of Arabian music in the sinuous nature of the theme, as well as the drumming and strumming effects in the accompaniments, liberally punctuated by the snapping "Bartók" pizzicato."


----------



## waldvogel

Ravel’s string quartet has a second movement with pizzicato scherzo sections around tre trio.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

There's the PIZZICATO sections of Stockhausen's _Mixtur_


----------



## JeffD




----------



## Azol

Adagio from Bruckner's 4 has extended pizzicato parts


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Azol said:


> Adagio from Bruckner's 4 has extended pizzicato parts


The scherzo of Bruckner's 9th also.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Unsuk Chin's Violin Concerto from 2001, which the late Alan Rich called "the first masterpiece of the new century", makes extensive use of pizzicato passages in the third movement (scherzo). It begins here at 17:29.


----------



## Gordontrek

The second movement of Debussy's string quartet also prominently features pizzicato. It's really a remarkable piece.


----------



## Larkenfield

Manok said:


> I'm looking for a movement like the Scherzo of the 4th symphony by Tchaikovsky, mostly because I am curious if there are any other well-known examples of a movement that is mostly, or large portions of pizzicato parts. So what's out there besides this one?


The 3rd mov. of the Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1 has a number of pizzicato passages.


----------

